# согласный / соглашаться / согласовывать



## ChicoAnimado

Hello.

Could somebody tell me the difference between these words that all apparently mean "to agree"?

Thanks.


----------



## Maroseika

These words are all different:

Согласный is not a verb, this is an adjective meaning 'the one who agrees'.
Я на все согласный (colloq.) - I'm ready to do whatever you want.
Usually it is used in the short form:
Я согласен с тобой в том, что Земля круглая.

Соглашаться с чем-либо? на что-либо или кем-либо в чем-либо - to agree with somebody in something or to agree for something or to do something.
Она согласилась пойти со мной в кино.
Он согласился с моим мнением.

Согласовывать что-либо с кем-либо - to coordinate, to harmonize, to come to an agreement with somebody about something.
Это письмо надо согласовать с американским послом.
Нам нужные согласованные действия (coordinated, concerted action).


----------



## ChicoAnimado

Maroseika said:


> These words are all different:
> 
> Согласный is not a verb, this is an adjective meaning 'the one who agrees'.
> Я на все согласный (colloq.) - I'm ready to do whatever you want.
> Usually it is used in the short form:
> Я согласен с тобой в том, что Земля круглая.
> 
> Соглашаться с чем-либо? на что-либо или кем-либо в чем-либо - to agree with somebody in something or to agree for something or to do something.
> Она согласилась пойти со мной в кино.
> Он согласился с моим мнением.



If I mix your examples in order to form this sentence: "кто согласен с моим мнением?", it's also right, isn't it? so they're actually interchangeable in this context, no?


----------



## gvozd

ChicoAnimado said:


> "кто согласен с моим мнением?", it's also right, isn't it?



Yes, quite correct phrase. Remember that you also can say "кто не согласен с моим мнением?" That is to say, an opposite form of the same question.


----------



## LilianaB

I am afraid they are not interchangeable, but it is hard for me to explain why.


----------



## Maroseika

ChicoAnimado said:


> If I mix your examples in order to form this sentence: "кто согласен с моим мнением?", it's also right, isn't it? so they're actually interchangeable in this context, no?


Sure, it is quite correct, usually a sentence with соглашаться can be rephrased so as to use согласен. The main opposition is between соглашаться and согласовывать - it is not easy to imagine a context, where they would be interchangeable.


----------



## morzh

Maroseika said:


> The main opposition is between соглашаться and согласовывать - it is not easy to imagine a context, where they would be interchangeable.



It's a bit of an understatement.  The two are different words, the only common thing is the root.


----------



## Maroseika

morzh said:


> It's a bit of an understatement.  The two are different words, the only common thing is the root.


Well, in some cases, in bureaucratic slang, for example, согласовать may be an euphemism for согласиться or better say согласиться разрешить:
- Иван Иваныч согласовал?
- Министерство не согласовало строительство нового моста. 
Of course, I cannot call it good Russian.


----------



## morzh

Not only it's not a good Russian, it's a wrong usage of the verb, which is strictly transitive. Even when used without subject, the latter is implied. One can only "согласовывать" "с кем-либо/чем-либо".

- Вы с Иван Иванычем согласовали?
- Согласовал.

(This is not music to my ears either, but at least the usage is correct).

The last "согласовал" is in response to the transitive usage, and so it is OK.


----------



## Explorer41

Hello!



ChicoAnimado said:


> If I mix your examples in order to form this sentence: "кто согласен с моим мнением?", it's also right, isn't it? so they're actually interchangeable in this context, no?



I'd say, "соглашаться" means "становиться согласным" (the explanatory dictionary by Sergey Ozhegov and Natalia Shvedova reports of meanings "дать согласие [на какое-либо действие]" and "выразить, подтвердить своё согласие [с какими-то словами]"). 
So one would not ask "кто соглашается с моим мнением?" - it sounds a bit stupid - one who makes this question kind of explains something and checks if you start to agree with him or her at the same time. You can ask, however, "кто согласился со мной?", and meanings of this phrase and your phrase intersect in the sense that if somebody agrees with you ("согласен с вами"), then it's true that s|he started to agree with you sometime in the past ("согласился с вами").

I hope it was understandable


----------



## Syline

> So one would not ask "кто соглашается с моим мнением?" - it sounds a bit stupid


Not always, btw 

- Кто соглашается с моим мнением? 
- Только умные.


----------



## morzh

Explorer41 said:


> So one would not ask "кто соглашается с моим мнением?" - it sounds a bit stupid



The exception is when the question is a rhetorical one.

- кто соглашается с моим мнением? Люди, желающие........

Of course when asked of people in expectation of an answer, yes - it is a clumsy one.


----------



## ChicoAnimado

Thank you all for your answers.

I believe I first encountred _Согласовывать_ in a movie when a woman wanted to take revenge at a man who had treated her badly and went to a witch to put a spell on him.
So just when the witch was going to cast the spell, she asked the woman:
*Согласовываете?
*to which the woman replied:
*Согласовываю.*

Of course I could be wrong.


----------



## morzh

Was it a comedy? In comedies a nonstandard/erroneous or bad use of language (such as "канцелярит" spoken by a normal person) is sometimes used to add to the comic effect.


----------



## ChicoAnimado

Yes, it was a comedy actually


----------



## morzh

Yeah, that figures.


----------

